# Summertime, tis the season for chip trucks



## Woodsman (Jul 2, 2014)

Two of the local fine dining establishments

Reservations not required.




Chip Truck 20140630 by Woody Woodsman, on Flickr




Lunch Today 01 20130928 by Woody Woodsman, on Flickr

The KISS one I really like, they have great fries. THis year they updated the waiting area with a bigger deck and have a number of picnic tables off to the side. 
I think its a converted shipping container and the two guys who run it do a great job. always keep the cooking area clean and always friendly. 

Both are premanent although there are wheels on or under both it would take a bit to move either one.


----------



## Ron Evers (Jul 2, 2014)

If Kiss fries are better tasting they may be frying with lard.  Better tasting, much worse for you.


----------



## tirediron (Jul 2, 2014)

Regional context is all important...  around my neck of the woods, when you say "Chip truck" you are talking about these (and usually saying naughty words because he's just thrown a rock that cracked your windshield).


----------

